# Logic Pro X - Small thing driving me NUTS. Help!



## Colin O'Malley (Mar 14, 2018)

So many great things in the latest Logic update, but one thing is driving me NUTS O. When I select different regions, the displayed CC changes in the piano roll. I think it's showing whatever was edited last in each particular region. It might be velocity on one region. CC1 on another. Volume on another etc. etc. I get why this would be useful in some cases, but not ALL THE TIME  

When I select velocity in the piano roll, I want that to STAY PUT, regardless of what region I select. The was the way Logic always behaved prior to this update. I've already turned off "Autoselect Automation Parameter in Read Mode" under MIX window. That stops Logic from jumping to new CC types when I touch a controller, but doesn't solve this other issue. 

Thanks, 

Colin


----------



## Vik (Mar 14, 2018)

There's a command somewhere which disables that auto-update, but I'm in front of 10.3.3 right now, so I can't tell you exactly where you can find it.


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 14, 2018)

Mix > Autoselect Automation Parameter in Read Mode


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks, but "Mix > Autoselect Automation Parameter in Read Mode" just stops Logic from jumping to a CC when it receives data(i.e. if you jog mod wheel, display in piano roll jumps to CC1). That doesn't solve the issue of Logic showing the last edited CC for each region. I just want Logic to stay on velocity or CC1, for example GLOBALLY, on all regions. Right now when I select different regions it's automatically displaying the last CC that was edited for each region, rather than sticking to a single CC. 

Is anyone getting the same behavior? Maybe I'll try trashing Logic preferences. 

Thanks, 

Colin


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 14, 2018)

Colin O'Malley said:


> Thanks, but "Mix > Autoselect Automation Parameter in Read Mode" just stops Logic from jumping to a CC when it receives data(i.e. if you jog mod wheel, display in piano roll jumps to CC1). That doesn't solve the issue of Logic showing the last edited CC for each region. I just want Logic to stay on velocity or CC1, for example GLOBALLY, on all regions. Right now when I select different regions it's automatically displaying the last CC that was edited for each region, rather than sticking to a single CC.
> 
> Is anyone getting the same behavior? Maybe I'll try trashing Logic preferences.
> 
> ...




Not happening here, Colin. I have three regions and I drew in volume automation for the first, modulation, for the second, expression for the third, and that is what it shows, but after I change them all to display e.g. modulation, that is what they now show.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Mar 14, 2018)

Jay, 

Do you mean that when you changed ONE selected region to display modulation, all other regions also show modulation when you select them? Or did you have to individually change each one back to modulation, in your example. I just want to set the display to say “velocity” and then have it be global for all regions. Display never changes unless I do it myself. Make sense?

Thanks!

Colin


----------



## Saxer (Mar 14, 2018)

Not a solution but maybe just another way:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...s-region-automation-lanes.69571/#post-4202828


----------



## jiffybox (Mar 14, 2018)

Thought I was going a little crazy when that started happening to me lately, too, Colin. I just kind of gave up and moved on hoping that the sunspots or whatever weirdness that was causing it would dissipate eventually and that the CC display wouldn't jump around like a lunatic in the piano roll anymore. I'm still waiting. I'm VERY curious as to what's causing this so I'll be glued to this thread until we find out.


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 15, 2018)

I can confirm this has been happening to me too, since the 10.4.1 update it seems.

I thought MIDI editing was being a bit more fiddly than usual, then noticed my CC selection wasn’t 'sticking' between region edits.

In many cases 'Volume' is active, which I never use.


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 15, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> I can confirm this has been happening to me too, since the 10.4.1 update it seems.


SAME! (10.12.6 and 10.4.1)


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks guys. I just tried trashing Logic prefs and no dice. This definitely started for me in 10.4.1 (OS 10.12.6). I just submitted a report on to Apple IN ALL CAPS  I love having all my automation types selected by buttons on Touch OSC. 10.4 opened that up a even more, but this latest 10.4.1 tweak is a step back for me. I feel like I'm fighting it all day long. I'm happily editing velocity....switch region....oops now I see volume...Whhhyyyyyyyy!!!!! I hope they give us the option to make displayed automation type global for all regions, ala Logic 1-10.4.0 !!! 

Colin


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 15, 2018)

I am expericing the same...


----------



## whinecellar (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey Colin, I’m on 10.12.5 and Logic 10.4.1 and I’m with Jay - I haven’t seen this either. That would drive me crazy too - I’ll do a double check on my other rigs to confirm...


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 15, 2018)

whinecellar said:


> Hey Colin, I’m on 10.12.5 and Logic 10.4.1 and I’m with Jay - I haven’t seen this either. That would drive me crazy too - I’ll do a double check on my other rigs to confirm...




Here is what is happening here:

Bear in mind, there is no longer any Hyperdraw or MIDI Draw it is now region based automation

In Pic 1 I play a software instrument and turn on region based automation and assign it to Modulation and draw some in.






In Pic 2 I create another instrument and region based automation defaults to Modulation.







In Pic 3, I play in some modulation live.


----------



## jonathanwright (Mar 16, 2018)

I've just replicated Jay's test and unfortunately the bug still presents. 

It always seems to default to 'Volume'.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 16, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> I've just replicated Jay's test and unfortunately the bug still presents.
> 
> It always seems to default to 'Volume'.


Yet, I followed through with Jay's test as well, and while every new track does indeed default to Volume (rather than Modulation), in the Piano Roll (under Automation/Region), it continues to default to Modulation without fail every time.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes, Frank, that does seem to be what's happening.


----------



## Ben E (Mar 21, 2018)

So is this how it is now? 
Prior to 10.4.1 if I changed the midi automation parameter in the piano roll that parameter was selected for all tracks/regions: click on any region in any track in the arrange window and the piano roll automation parameter would not change. 
Now, when I click on a track or region, the piano roll automation parameter changes to whatever parameter I last set for that track.
"Autoselect Automation Parameter in Read Mode" makes no difference.


----------



## Jared Le Doux (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone been able to fix this yet? I was a little late to the 10.4.1 update party and I'm finding this really frustrating. Having to manually switch the CC's in each region is really breaking my workflow. Any help or tips would be much appreciated!!


----------

